# Can't upload units all day today



## alexeft (Jun 25, 2017)

Anyone else having this problem? Units remain in the queue and never get uploaded. I already have a whole bunch of them.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jun 25, 2017)

Units of???......


----------



## Norton (Jun 25, 2017)

https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/tpus-wcg-boinc-team.85784/page-1253#post-3682837


----------

